# On Romans and Other New Testament Essays, C.E.B. Cranfield



## D. Paul (Jun 6, 2006)

This is available by Logos for Libronix. Is anyone familiar with this author or this particular title?


----------



## py3ak (Jun 7, 2006)

Edmund Clowney seems to like him --he feels that Cranfield corrects Murray at some points on Romans --at least judging from his article on Murray in the Strimple _festschrift_


----------



## Robin (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D. Paul_
> This is available by Logos for Libronix. Is anyone familiar with this author or this particular title?



Cranfield on Romans - excellent!

Robin


----------



## py3ak (Jun 7, 2006)

It seems like it is not the commentary, however. One essay is about preaching an exposity series on Romans in 24 sermons.


----------



## bookslover (Oct 26, 2006)

Robin said:


> Cranfield on Romans - excellent!
> 
> Robin



Charles E. B. Cranfield's two-volume commentary on Romans (1975, 1979) is almost, well, famous. Some folks think that it is still "the one to beat" on Romans. And, he's continued to tinker with it in minor ways in subsequent printings through the years, as recently as a couple of years ago, I think. 

Not bad, considering he is 91 years old this year!


----------

